# Hybrid Vehicles



## jd2222245 (May 1, 2011)

I'll be moving to Dubai in August and have some concerns about purchasing a vehicle. I currently have a Hybrid vehicle and wanted to purchase another Hybrid when I get to Dubai. I do understand that I can’t purchase a vehicle until I have my residence visa.

Just curious about buying a Hybrid! Will I be able to find a variety of Hybrids in Dubai? I would really prefer the Tesla Model S!! 


Cheers!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Strictly speaking the Tesla isn't a hybrid. Its a full issue electric car. In terms of real hybrids available in Dubai, its very limited. Off the top of my head I can think of the Lexus 600lh, that has battery assistance. The newly launched Lexus ct200. Possibly an S class mercedes. Why do you want one anyway? I take it you are aware of how cheap fuel is, so probably not to save money! There is an ongoing debate about whether this type of vehicle has a greater impact on the environment then a conventional car.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

jd2222245 said:


> I'll be moving to Dubai in August and have some concerns about purchasing a vehicle. I currently have a Hybrid vehicle and wanted to purchase another Hybrid when I get to Dubai. I do understand that I can’t purchase a vehicle until I have my residence visa.
> 
> Just curious about buying a Hybrid! Will I be able to find a variety of Hybrids in Dubai? I would really prefer the Tesla Model S!!
> 
> ...


just curious here: in a country where some brands of water are more expensive than petrol, why would you want to drive a hybrid?

don't get me wrong, i'm not against, i'm really curious.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

With the limited range of a Tesla you`ll need to live pretty close to work and even if you could buy one here why blow that money on a fashion accessory when you could buy a real car?


----------



## jd2222245 (May 1, 2011)

Felixtoo2 said:


> With the limited range of a Tesla you`ll need to live pretty close to work and even if you could buy one here why blow that money on a fashion accessory when you could buy a real car?


You're almost right, however, the Tesla Model S has ranges of 260 km, 370 km, or 480 km. That's a range greater than the Nissan Leaf (117 km).


----------



## jd2222245 (May 1, 2011)

cami said:


> just curious here: in a country where some brands of water are more expensive than petrol, why would you want to drive a hybrid?
> 
> don't get me wrong, i'm not against, i'm really curious.


Just trying to do my part to help the environment!


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

jd2222245 said:


> Just trying to do my part to help the environment!


got you the first time 

good luck with doing your part. you might be among the 3% caring here...


----------



## jd2222245 (May 1, 2011)

cami said:


> got you the first time
> 
> good luck with doing your part. you might be among the 3% caring here...



Every little bit helps mother earth!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Would strongly suggest going with a proven vehicle. The sand does things to vehicles and they dont seem to last too long here. Dare say that a hybrid vehicle that is only on the road a few years, probly is worse off on the environment then a standard vehicle. I dont know what happens to all the 3 to 4 year old vehicles, but they seem to go to car heaven here.

Good luck.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

I like to do my bit for the environment too. I drive a V6 3.7 litre Jeep. In Dubai that's about the equivalent of a hybrid anywhere else.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

jd2222245 said:


> Every little bit helps mother earth!


i hear you... well, you'll understand what i mean when you come here and you see the buildings running with the lights on 24/7, the stationary being wasted by the tonne, the food thats goes into the garbage bins mixed with plastic and batteries, the amount of water used for washing cars in front of villas or spraying the roads instead of the lawn or flowerbeds, and the thirsty beasts on wheels that are bought just 'cause "if you dont't buy a sports car in dubai, where else"...

oh, and about mother earth and her problems... you must be kidding, it's all al gore's invention


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

And just right too, buying something to drive that you wouldn`t normally be able to run is one of the things that makes life in Dubai a lot more fun for any petrolhead. 
Yesterday I put a tank of petrol in a 1.2 litre VW Polo hire car in Ireland, it cost me 300dhs and it`s only gonna do 300 miles. However buying something to drive that you can`t handle is totally unforgivable haha!!


----------

